

Zorin OS 10 Released, a Friendly Linux Distribution for Beginnners - MohdSohail
http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/zorin-os-10-released-a-friendly-linux-distribution-for-beginnners

======
smt88
I find it irritating that friendly/simple are "for beginners". I've used Linux
for 15 years and still often wish it would be friendlier and simpler.

Well-designed software can be friendly, simple, _and_ powerful.

